# Kendal Cricket Club



## jann (Feb 21, 2019)

Not wild camping. Handy if you want to go into Kendal. The cost is£1.50 for the day. Or £5 overnight, this used to be £3 but has increased recently.


----------



## The laird (Feb 21, 2019)

Shhhhhhhhhh keep this one quiet


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 22, 2019)

It’s out the bag now.


----------



## maingate (Feb 22, 2019)

phillybarbour said:


> It’s out the bag now.



The news has me stumped for a reply. :sad:


----------



## Jeff G (Feb 22, 2019)

Not sure i'd like to park there during a match,looks like a short boundary for a six


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 22, 2019)

*I might go there*

For a little run out !

I hear it is a bit Windies..quite a Gayle blowing
So I might have to bail out once it is over.


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 22, 2019)

you lot are so wicket


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 22, 2019)

*Sorry*



delicagirl said:


> you lot are so wicket



I am not going to show you my "middle stump" !


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 22, 2019)

*Maybe*

A bit of Aggers gravation there.
But someone will Root it out.
I dont think we need a Boycott.
But someone one might get to the Botham of it
Steve Smith tried to camp there but he was Warnered off... too much dirt !
Is it anywhere near the Gower
Ok that's me Cooked


----------



## philstoke (Apr 30, 2019)

It is very convenient but noisy due to the railway nearby which seemed to have mainly diesels when we were there


----------



## rockape (Apr 30, 2019)

maingate said:


> The news has me stumped for a reply. :sad:


Keeping it to yourself is just not cricket.


----------

